# Sweat in my eeeeyes!



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

Not being exactly tuned into hot days, being blonde, fair skinned and, well, British Im finding a new challenge these last few days cycling.

That is to cycle and not get my eyes stung by my own sweat. Haven't had this since taking up cycling last August so not sure if there is an easy fix bar not sweating(!).

My KASK helmet has soft foam pads that are supposed to gather sweat, but I guess I'm overloading it with my hot head.

Had to stop 3 times today to wipe it all away and sort my eyes and glasses out!


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2013)

Buff under helmet is oft recommended for this. One with UV protection recommended if you are follically challenged


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2013)

Buff it.... pirate stylee...!


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2013)

Install guttering on your eyebrows.


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2013)

Halo headband


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Jul 2013)

Vaseline on your eyebrows


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Jul 2013)

I love it! Let's me know I'm working hard.


----------



## philinmerthyr (8 Jul 2013)

This is superb. Solved the problem for me - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/nike-running-high-contrast-headband/


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2013)

My missus made me some skull caps out of a fabric called power dry that the US troops use. Got a couple of base layers in it too. Great stuff


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> This is superb. Solved the problem for me - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/nike-running-high-contrast-headband/


 
It wont make my head much hotter will it?


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jul 2013)

Cotton cycling cap under the helmet...


----------



## Tight Git (8 Jul 2013)

Buff works very well and you can turn it round and dry the wet end when you set off after a stop :-)


----------



## philinmerthyr (8 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> It wont make my head much hotter will it?



No. I wear mine under my kask helmet. I wore it on Sunday. Last 30 miles up hill in 26 degrees and was comfortable. Much better than stinging eyes.


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> No. I wear mine under my kask helmet. I wore it on Sunday. Last 30 miles up hill in 26 degrees and was comfortable. Much better than stinging eyes.


 
Wiggle seem out of stock on them, will see if I can pick one up from another website.

EDIT: Found it on a general sports site, have ordered. Thanks @philinmerthyr, and all who contributed, even @themosquitoking.


----------



## Tango (8 Jul 2013)

On a ride yesterday, I also suffered with stinging eyes through sweat, a bit like when chopping onions.

I you put a buff on and let the open end of the tube fall backwards, you have the added advantage of a unshaded for the back of your neck as well as stopping sweat heading down towards your eyes


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

Tango said:


> On a ride yesterday, I also suffered with stinging eyes through sweat, a bit like when chopping onions.
> 
> I you put a buff on and let the open end of the tube fall backwards, you have the added advantage of a unshaded for the back of your neck as well as stopping sweat heading down towards your eyes


 
Will be giving my buff and the headband on order a go and see which works best for me, I really am concerned trapping more heat in my head will give issues, but cant say until Ive tried it.


----------



## Tango (8 Jul 2013)

It's not an easy one to resolve, but I started without the buff and put it on half way round, the relief from the stinging was so welcome, I didn't notice any heat


----------



## Tight Git (8 Jul 2013)

And if you pour water over your head when you've got as buff on it holds the water which then evaporates and cools you down.


----------



## the_mikey (8 Jul 2013)

Another +1 for using a buff.


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2013)

Tight Git said:


> And if you pour water over your head when you've got as buff on it holds the water which then evaporates and cools you down.


 
On hot days at festivals i always give my hat a good soaking, on really hot days my shirt too.


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

Tight Git said:


> And if you pour water over your head when you've got as buff on it holds the water which then evaporates and cools you down.


 
Sure they will be pleased when I sit under the water barrel at the first drinks stop for 10 minutes!


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Sure they will be pleased when I sit under the water barrel at the first drinks stop for 10 minutes!


 
Take some shampoo sachets and pretend you're washing your hair.


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Take some shampoo sachets and pretend you're washing your hair.


 
And I'll tell them "I'm worth it".


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> And I'll tell them "I'm worth it".


 
Yeah, you are worth it.


Tell them i said so.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jul 2013)

Get a short haircut and leave the helmet at home during hot weather. The wind should do the rest.


----------



## buggi (8 Jul 2013)

i learned the hard way not to put suntan lotion on your forehead. you think sweat stings? wait til you mix it with suntan lotion!


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

buggi said:


> i learned the hard way not to put suntan lotion on your forehead. you think sweat stings? wait til you mix it with suntan lotion!


 
I had suntan spray on my forehead. Another lesson learnt!


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Get a short haircut and leave the helmet at home during hot weather. The wind should do the rest.


 
Going with a proper short haircut just prior to the event, but can't be doing without my helmet!


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Going with a proper short haircut just prior to the event, but can't be doing without my helmet!


 Try it. Not much hair, no helmet, a sunny day, and wizzing down a hill with the wind in your face. I don't know if helmets "work", but leaving the sweaty thing at home feels pretty good. I shall become more serious in Winter.


----------



## buggi (9 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I had suntan spray on my forehead. Another lesson learnt!


That's why it was stinging. normal sweat doesn't sting. only put suntan under the eyes not above.
ditch the suntan lotion and get a cap or whatever under your helmet so you don't get burnt.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Try it. Not much hair, no helmet, a sunny day, and wizzing down a hill with the wind in your face. I don't know if helmets "work", but leaving the sweaty thing at home feels pretty good. I shall become more serious in Winter.


 
Hehe there is a few people in the beginners progress thread that would attest to helmets working 



buggi said:


> That's why it was stinging. normal sweat doesn't sting. only put suntan under the eyes not above.
> ditch the suntan lotion and get a cap or whatever under your helmet so you don't get burnt.


 
Gotcha.


----------



## Tango (9 Jul 2013)

Yup, I had suntan spray on my head (bald as a coot) so that explains the stinging eyes

Won't be doing that again


----------



## Longshot (9 Jul 2013)

I suffered badly on Sunday from sweat - not so much stinging eyes but it gets on your sunglasses and the lack of vision is quite disturbing. I'll be buying a buff or a headband. The pirate look with the buff is quite appealing though. Arrrrr.


----------



## Frood42 (9 Jul 2013)

I have ditched the helmet and thermal hat (http://www.sportsdirect.com/karrimor-thermal-hat-mens-905205 - which soaks the sweat up quite well).

Instead I wear just a basebell cap on my head.
Seems to be working quite well, and if it gets overloaded with sweat it runs off the sides of the peak of the cap, and keeps the sweat off my glasses.
It also keeps the sun out of my eyes better than the visor on my helmet.

I have also noticed drivers being better behaved around me.

I also noticed from a commute perspective that most people are wearing helmets, at least those I see cycling in towards London.

There are valid points for and against, but as it is my choice to make, I will choose to go with what I find comfortable, and in this weather I prefer the baseball cap.

No doubt when the weather turns for the worse I will have the thermal hat and helmet out again.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jul 2013)

I have recently been thinking about using a bandana to cure all these ills! I have short/no hair and ride helmetless but still get sweat running in my eyes. I know about the suncream problem (the hard way) but could do with the sun protection of some headwear. I also find the sweat spraying onto the inside of my cycle glasses can be a pain.
I reckon a Bandana would sort all these issues without causing me to overheat and would look Badass to boot 

How do I put one on?


----------



## rb58 (9 Jul 2013)

As SD says above, try a cotton cycling cap. Works well both under a helmet and if you don't use a helmet.


----------



## Longshot (9 Jul 2013)

rb58 said:


> As SD says above, try a cotton cycling cap. Works well both under a helmet and if you don't use a helmet.



...but do they look badass?


----------



## Tango (10 Jul 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I have recently been thinking about using a bandana to cure all these ills! I have short/no hair and ride helmetless but still get sweat running in my eyes. I know about the suncream problem (the hard way) but could do with the sun protection of some headwear. I also find the sweat spraying onto the inside of my cycle glasses can be a pain.
> I reckon a Bandana would sort all these issues without causing me to overheat and would look Badass to boot
> 
> How do I put one on?



There a various ways, but in this weather and to offer neck protection from the sun, the one I use is where a flap of arterial covers the actor my neck, see video demo 


View: http://youtu.be/yydanA59X0U


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Cotton cycling cap under the helmet...


^^^^^ this - better still, leave off the helmet and just wear the cotton cap....


----------



## PK99 (10 Jul 2013)

I find a cycling bandana better and more comfortable than a buff.

i tend to wear mine all year round - cool in summer by sweat evaporation, warm in winter by wind proofing


----------



## Nomadski (10 Jul 2013)

Tango said:


> There a various ways, but in this weather and to offer neck protection from the sun, the one I use is where a flap of arterial covers the actor my neck, see video demo
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/yydanA59X0U





Lol never knew my buff could do half that stuff!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Lol never knew my buff could do half that stuff!


 


A Buff is the king of cycling clothing.,.....


----------



## pally83 (10 Jul 2013)

Longshot said:


> ...but do they look badass?



The Sufferfest Bleeding Eyes one does!


----------



## Tango (10 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A Buff is the king of cycling clothing.,.....



Can't argue with that


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A Buff is the king of cycling clothing.,.....


 
Went out and did a night ride with the buff in its "piratey" format. Ok, it wasn't 27 degree heat but forgot it was on there after a few miles. Will certainly be giving it a go during daylight hours as soon as.


----------



## Tango (11 Jul 2013)

In the winter I have one buff tucked loosely in the neck of my jacket and as a 'bandana' down over my ears to keep them and my wad warm. Toasty


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jul 2013)

I bought a Halo headband this year and it's been fab. Sits under the helmet. I rinse it out and let it dry on a windowsill during the day at work.

I found my buff wasn't absorbent enough, mainly because I'm a sweaty pig.


----------



## lulubel (11 Jul 2013)

buggi said:


> That's why it was stinging. normal sweat doesn't sting.


 
It definitely does sting. I don't use suntan lotion, but my eyes sting when I get salty sweat in them.


----------



## buggi (12 Jul 2013)

lulubel said:


> It definitely does sting. I don't use suntan lotion, but my eyes sting when I get salty sweat in them.


 Man up! when you have suntan lotion in your eyes ... THAT is stinging!


----------



## Licramite (13 Jul 2013)

I always wear a sweat band , helps the helmet fit and keeps the sweat out my eyes.
you can get them from any sports shop


----------



## Chris S (13 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> Halo headband


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Jul 2013)

Just ordered a pink buff from fleabay on the strength of that you tube video because sweat stings my eyes too, especially on the turbo and I'm going to have to do single leg drills as part of my training!


----------



## Nomadski (13 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Just ordered a pink buff from fleabay on the strength of that you tube video because sweat stings my eyes too, especially on the turbo and I'm going to have to do single leg drills as part of my training!



Will serve you well, am a converted buff fan. Yet to try my sweatband yet though, tomorrow will be the "dry run" scuse the pun.


----------



## chernij (13 Jul 2013)

Would definitely say use a headband - some sunglasses can help too :-)


----------



## Nomadski (14 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> This is superb. Solved the problem for me - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/nike-running-high-contrast-headband/


 
Did a 78 miler today in 30 degrees with that Nike band and not one drop of sweat got anywhere near my eyes! Cheers buddy!


----------



## lulubel (16 Jul 2013)

buggi said:


> Man up! when you have suntan lotion in your eyes ... THAT is stinging!


 
Don't fancy a sex change, thanks.


----------



## Tango (16 Jul 2013)

lulubel said:


> Don't fancy a sex change, thanks.


Lol, sharp wit


----------



## gaz (2 Aug 2013)

I usually use a cap but if I go on a long ride and take it off at a break, it's not nice to put back on.
Currently trying out a sweat gutr. Basically a band that gores around your head and the front part has a gutter to keep the sweat from going in your eyes. Working well so far.


----------



## Tango (2 Aug 2013)

What a great looking idea


----------



## theloafer (2 Aug 2013)

warning scary photo.. one way to wear it they are options


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Will be giving my buff and the headband on order a go and see which works best for me, I really am concerned trapping more heat in my head will give issues, but cant say until Ive tried it.


I use a buff, and cant say I am any hotter with it than without, and that is when I go out in the heat, which to be fair isn't to often.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I use a buff, and cant say I am any hotter with it than without, and that is when I go out in the heat, which to be fair isn't to often.



Yeah I've used high my buff in the manner @theloafer shows and also a bike sweatband as linked earlier. Both have worked fantastically well and I shouldn't have worried about either!


----------

